# My Fantasmas



## Mex_Ghost (Jan 5, 2010)

This is my first post showing my first Mantis, so I´m new in this but very excited, hope I can introduce new species here in Mex thanks to all of You.

I hope I can take new ones, aso to my other 3 mantis. I think I don´t need to write their sex or specie.




















































saludos

Arturo


----------



## Opivy (Jan 5, 2010)

Beautiful pictures! Really like the 6th one.

Just got my first ghost mantises today =) really are an amazing looking mantis.


----------



## yeatzee (Jan 5, 2010)

my favorite species B) 

(if my signiture isn't a hint)


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 5, 2010)

I enjoyed the pics of your _Phyllocrania paradoxa_!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 5, 2010)

I agree!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2010)

I have 9 L3(ish) so much fun to watch.


----------



## C.way (Jan 6, 2010)

very beautiful species, amazing


----------



## Chien_Ming Lee (Jan 6, 2010)

yeatzee said:


> my favorite species B) (if my signiture isn't a hint)


Me,too.


----------



## ismart (Jan 6, 2010)

Very nice pic's!


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 6, 2010)

Nice you have a pretty boy


----------

